# Beak grinding?



## Krhoh (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi, I'm a bit concerned about my Sulcata, Moe. Although he does seem perfectly healthy, the last few days he's been constantly opening and closing his mouth (when he's not eating) and it looks like his jaw is grinding together and he makes a clicking noise every time. I got him as a hatchling about 4 months ago. His eyes and shell look healthy, and I haven't seen any bubbles coming from his nose either, so I was assuming he was just grinding his beak. However I haven't heard of younger tortoises having a problem with an overgrown beak, so if anyone can help me figure out what it is/what to do that'd be great. Here's some pictures of my little guy.


----------



## wellington (Aug 25, 2015)

Maybe if you can get a front of pic and a couple side pics of his mouth, close ups without being blurry, we could see if anything looks to be growing wrong. Also, try to look in his mouth. He may have a piece of substrate caught.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 25, 2015)

A very warm welcome to the forum.

My beloved Greek tort did that clicking sound for a while. I was told by a member here at the forum that it _could _be respiratory infection, but please don't take this for granted.


----------



## Krhoh (Aug 25, 2015)

wellington said:


> Maybe if you can get a front of pic and a couple side pics of his mouth, close ups without being blurry, we could see if anything looks to be growing wrong. Also, try to look in his mouth. He may have a piece of substrate caught.





I couldn't see anything in his mouth, he is outside now grazing on some clovers and hasn't made the sound when he takes bites.


----------



## Krhoh (Aug 25, 2015)

wellington said:


> Maybe if you can get a front of pic and a couple side pics of his mouth, close ups without being blurry, we could see if anything looks to be growing wrong. Also, try to look in his mouth. He may have a piece of substrate caught.


Also I am trying to get closer pics but he won't stop moving so they keep coming out too blurry!


----------



## ascott (Aug 25, 2015)

Krhoh said:


> Hi, I'm a bit concerned about my Sulcata, Moe. Although he does seem perfectly healthy, the last few days he's been constantly opening and closing his mouth (when he's not eating) and it looks like his jaw is grinding together and he makes a clicking noise every time. I got him as a hatchling about 4 months ago. His eyes and shell look healthy, and I haven't seen any bubbles coming from his nose either, so I was assuming he was just grinding his beak. However I haven't heard of younger tortoises having a problem with an overgrown beak, so if anyone can help me figure out what it is/what to do that'd be great. Here's some pictures of my little guy.
> View attachment 145330
> View attachment 145331



Clicking..popping..moaning and old man heavy breathing are all normal acceptable sounds from tortoise...tortoise can be very vocal animals..if I were not on my mini tablet I would attach a link here that allows you to hear common sounds...if you google "tortoise sounds" you will likely find the one I usually reference...if your tort is business as usual and only clicking then that would not set off any alarms with me..as a matter of fact if you google "tortoise mating" you will hear a whole set of sounds you may not even have known they are capable of...oh, if you are a minor in age, please ask your folks first.


----------

